# Today on RO Monday



## Elf Mommy (Feb 16, 2009)

[align=center]






Today is maherwoman's Maisie's 3rd Gotcha Day!!!

(I tried to find a photo, but failed...Rosie, if you have one, let me know and I'll add it up here!  )




It's Liffy's Mom's birthday today! Happy Birthday, purplepeacock!





*
Bella (tinac) *is celebrating her birthday, today! It's been a couple years since she visited the forum. We hope she finds her way back to us, soon!

Make sure YOU are adding your special days to the Calendar!





Welcome, Welcome to *devotedmommy*! She's looking into our forum and contemplating adding a Holland Lop to her home. Go welcome this Sin City dweller to our home online!




*becc_boland* is checking back in with us! She is safe from the Australia fires and we hope she comes back to be an active member of our forum again! 




*Skye's* mom bought herself a bunny for a present. This cute little New Jersey Mini-Lop will be well-loved! Please go welcome them to the forum!




Lindsey is back! Formerly *lilangelhotots*, she is now sporting the name of *momof2buns*. She recently adopted a precious REW dwarf, Abby, and has plans for 2 rexes in March!









DeniseJP is sharing Axel and Juno photos! Go see these cuties!!!




PBJ shows us Storm's NEWEST digs! This is one pampered bun who knows he has his slave wrapped around his paw!




Atorres61472 and hubby have posted new Oliver photos! Go see this sweet black bunny!

irishlops would like to spend some birthday money on her buns...let's see what she winds up being allowed to use it for! 




JadeIcing wants you to fill out a BunnyNapping Application before swiping anyone's buns! Go see if you can qualify for a bun-nap!

PBJ is considering a Dutch rabbit. Go give her some input about their personalities!







James Waller joined us with a bunny in need! Do you have experience with lumps and rabbits? Please give him some advice!




Becca is getting Benjamin neutered this week! Go give her some support as she goes through her first neuter, with several more to follow!





Lint is tearing up the joint! Sabine is looking for suggestions on how to get her to calm down!




Numbat found some food at a local store and is wondering how it measures up to the accepted rabbit foods here on the boards. Go compare it to yours!




Kirby is showing his disproval of his slave being out of town! Why do you think he is being "destructo-bun"?









Michelle (NZ Minilops) is doing some research on baby bunny growth! Are you a breeder with some statistics that she can use?




A surprise litter!!! *Ofelia*'s older doe, Timmy (girl) has mated with *MyLOVEABLES'*s Lou (supposed to be a girl). She has 3 new babies and really wants some input on taking care of an older mommy and her babies!
*




sha10ly88* is asking about the weaning process and what she should be doing as her baby bunnies grow older. We ALL think she should post more photos, but hopefully some breeders will her her in what else she can do at this stage.




wooly_queen is asking some color questions in respects to breeding. Go look at her website and give her some feedback!




Blue_Star is looking for some help in understanding why she is losing her baby kits. See if you have any answers for her as she continues to give more information about the situation.









NEW PHOTOS!!!

Cinabun Stud 2009
Trails End Family 2009
Scone MacBunny 2009
Numbat's Warren and In the Main Forum!
Kirby's Dreamland
Becca's Brilliant Bunnsters!
Ninchen Blog 2009

NEW INFORMATION!!!

NEW LIFE OF STORM
Blog of the quest for bunnies
Alicia and the Zoo Crew 2009
Introducting Yofi )









LAST CHANCE to Vote on Hoppy Valentine's Contest! It ends tonight!!!






Lover of Lopz is on Mydogspace, are you?

Bracon is BACK! and hoping to be a more regular poster! Go give her a warm re-welcome!




Everyone KNOWS Jen's (mouse_chalk) BIG SURPRISE! Are you in the know?




BethM's hubby did something sweet for Valentine's Day, but now she has a conundrum, go see what it is!






SNEAK PREVIEW!!!!

An Auction to Benefit the Forum! Coming SOON!





[/align]


----------



## Becca (Feb 16, 2009)

Great job today Minda  Thanks for mentioning Benjamin and my blog


----------



## momof2buns (Feb 16, 2009)

Awe! Thanks for the mention! I can't wait to see the auction...


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Feb 16, 2009)

That little auction thing looks really cool! 
Emily


----------



## DeniseJP (Feb 16, 2009)

Thank you for the mention of Axel & Juno's pictures... I have to pinch myself that they are really here...

Denise


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 16, 2009)

Minda, thanks for doing the news today. I'm not feeling much better at all.... and I finally slept for an hour or so.

Ofelia has MYLOVEABLES' bunnies now?


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 16, 2009)

Yes, she does  Luckily, she lives close enough to visit occasionally.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 16, 2009)

I guess I didn't realize that's who took them! Cool!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Feb 17, 2009)

Bo B Bunny wrote:


> Ofelia has MYLOVEABLES' bunnies now?



yuup... im happy with that but i'll always miss them 
But i rely on Lisa to take the BEST car eon them.. they cantbe in any better hand, 

Love you Toula and Lou


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 18, 2009)

Thank you for mentioning me!! I don't know why but I didn't check this before! :shock:


----------

